# Plastisol transfer supplier in AZ?



## ccbugsy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Are there any Plasticol transfer companies in AZ? i need to submit my artwork and have them printed up.

Thanks*


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Plasticol transfer supplier in AZ?*

Have you checked the websites from the list?


----------



## ccbugsy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Plasticol transfer supplier in AZ?*

Yes...


Dowling Graphics DOWLING GRAPHICS Heat Transfers - heat transfers 800-749-6933 *FL*
First Edition Untitled Document 800-872-6760 *KS*
Silver Mountain Graphics silver mountain graphics Ltd. 502-363-1904
*KY*
Barber & Company Barber & Company 800-448-3061 *GA*
Best Friends Dog transfers, heat transfers, embroidered patches and pet collectibles offered. 530-378-1528 *CA*
Boo-z Wholesale Supplier of Heat Transfers, Custom and Stock for T-shirt Printing w/Heat Transfer Press Machines - Boo-z.com 800-552-4439 *KY*
EZ-Transfers ez-transfers.com Flock Heat Transfers 800-835-0606 *KS*
Global Impressions Global Web Page 800-310-0899 *FL*
Impulse Wear Impulse Wear LLC. - Homepage 800-255-1280 *OH*
The Wildside Heat Transfer T-Shirt Designs: iron-on t-shirt, iron on t shirt designs, custom printing & more 800-421-3130 *CA* and *NC*
AET Transfers Welcome to American Eagle Transfer Heat Transfer Papers 888-238-2677 *VA*
ACE Transfers Ace Transfer Company 800-525-3126 *OH*
ZBSL Designs ZBSL Designs 800-659-0939 *FL*
Graphxetc graphx etc stock quote market at graphxetc.com
X-it Xit Online 800-798-7981 *PA*
Versatrans Custom Transfers - Welcome - Versatranz 734-414-7604 *MI*
Transfer Express www.transferexpress.com 800-622-2280 *OH*
Semo Imprints Semo Imprints 800-728-1554 *MO*
Airwaves, Inc Air Waves Inc. - Home Page 800-468-7335 - ships internationally *OH*
Spot98 www.spot98.net *CANADA*

 QuickTrans - www.quicktrans.net *?*
Thanks


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Plasticol transfer supplier in AZ?*

If you can't find one in AZ, you might try this company in TX: El Paso Transfer, Inc.

I'm sure any of those companies will be able to ship to you at a reasonable rate.


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Plasticol transfer supplier in AZ?*

I too am in AZ, and have no knowledge of any companies here, I have been using First Edition for custom transfers.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Plasticol transfer supplier in AZ?*



ccbugsy said:


> Solmu said:
> 
> 
> > Have you checked the websites from the list?
> ...


Damn, there goes all my ideas then 

Thanks for the extra location info, etc. that could help speed things up for someone with a similar query. Sorry I couldn't be any help.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Plasticol transfer supplier in AZ?*

Just thought of something else.. you can call local screenprinters and ask them if they make plastisol transfers.

Worth a shot.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Plasticol transfer supplier in AZ?*

Why does it have to be AZ. That is why they invented the US Mail, Fed-ex and UPS..


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Plasticol transfer supplier in AZ?*



badalou said:


> Why does it have to be AZ. That is why they invented the US Mail, Fed-ex and UPS..


I think time might be the issue. Dowling is in Florida and First Edition is in Kansas. We're looking at 1 to 2 day production plus 4 to 5 days shipping, right? I'm guessing, I've never used either company. If you have a job you have to turn around quickly it's nice to have a supplier that's only 1 day away. It's even better to have a local supplier where you can walk in and pick up the product.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Plasticol transfer supplier in AZ?*



scpromos said:


> I think time might be the issue. Dowling is in Florida and First Edition is in Kansas. We're looking at 1 to 2 day production plus 4 to 5 days shipping, right? I'm guessing, I've never used either company. If you have a job you have to turn around quickly it's nice to have a supplier that's only 1 day away. It's even better to have a local supplier where you can walk in and pick up the product.


that all makes sense.

But you need to account that for the most part Transfer Makers run jobs based on production schedules. So, more than one option is always good to have if your main man is busy.

Also keep in mind that for Rush/Speedy jobs you need to charge your client an extra amount since this may require the transfer maker to pay their employees overtime to run an overnight job for example. 


When a Client is in a rush for next day job complete delivery, they know this will cost more than your standard 5-8 day delivery.


a $ 20-$ 40 Fedex freight overnight delivery charge for the Entire North America continent is Not a Lot.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Plasticol transfer supplier in AZ?*

Thanks for posting the list with the states attached, that's pretty helpful


----------



## daviswear (Mar 21, 2007)

I have found a Tranfer Company in AZ if you guy sa re still looking it is Thomes Screenprint, they do Sublimation transfers and Screenprint transfers and are in scottsdale, Az.
Thomas Screenprint


----------

